#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  63A CEE terug verdelen naar 230V - Hoeveel groepen?

## O-noo

Beste mensen,

Even heel kort, uit een aggregaat komt een 63 ampere kabel met 3 fasen (en nuldraad en aarde) 

Kan ik nu zeggen dat ik 3 x 63 ampere kan gebruiken? of levert het 63 ampere verdeelt over 3 fasen?

Tot zover even, al heb ik nog heel veel vragen  :Smile: 

groet!
Onno

----------


## flurk

63 amp over de de 3 fases samen.

----------


## O-noo

In dat geval.. 

...komt er een verdeelkast achter die 63-er. Daarachter 2 x 32 ampere.. Op 1 van de 32 ampere kabels leg ik nog een verdeelkastje (van 32 ampere naar 6 x 220V-stekkers.

Kan ik nu zeggen dat ik 6 vrije groepen heb of heb ik er maar 3? Want:

3500 W/ 220 V = 15,9 Ampere x 6 groepen = 95,4 ampere.. 95,4 ampere / 3 fasen = 32 Ampere.

Dus mijn vraag: Is alleen bij een 63 ampere kabel de 63 ampere verdeelt over 3 fasen, of ligt dat bij alle kabels zo?

----------


## jadjong

Je hebbt 63 ampere per fase, als je dat dus splitst naar 230v groepen dan kan je 189ampere totaal gebruiken.(met enige marge vanwege de aggregaat)

----------


## O-noo

Hm dus de reactie van Flurk klopt niet helemaal?

----------


## RenéE

Dat is wel de juiste conclusie die we eraan kunnen verbinden ja. :Wink:

----------


## jadjong

> Hm dus de reactie van Flurk klopt niet helemaal?



Ja, uit een 32A verdeler kan je 6 gescheide groepen toveren, waarom je er dan geen 12 uit een 63A verdeler kan halen is mij een raadsel.

----------


## Max8bier

Je moet eerst even kijken hoeveel KVA je aggregaat is. Aantal KVA's keer 1,7 geeft het aantal ampere dat het aggregaat kan leveren.
48 KVA is dus 81,6A per fase dus 3x 80A.
Het ligt er ook aan hoe je wcd afgezekerd is op het aggregaat, meer kun je er dan zowiezo niet afhalen.

----------


## jadjong

edit.   ik kan niet lezen

----------


## Bart Wilems

Je kan idd zeggen dat je 6 vrije groepen hebt.
Uit een 63A "krachtstroomkabel" zoals je al zei (met nulleider en aarding),
kan je zeggen dat je er 3 keer 63A uit kan halen als je het verder verdeeld naar 230V.

----------


## Max8bier

Nee hoor kijk maar op een gemiddeld aggregaat aantal KVA's keer 1,7 is over het algemeen ook de totaal waarde van de diverse zekeringen.
De cos heeft met blindvermogen te maken

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Inderdaad belangrijk om te controleren hoeveel kVA het aggregaat kan leveren en de waarde van de zekering. 
In sommige gevallen zet men een 63A stekker omdat het aggregaat  iets meer levert dan 32A.
Als je alleen afgaat op de stekker die eraan staat kan je bedrogen uitkomen.

On topic: Het is inderdaad 63A per fase en dus 189A in totaal.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp even aangepast.

Je kunt een heleboel "groepen"aanmaken.
Een 230V spanningsgroep is namelijk niets anders dan een aftakking van die 63A aanvoer.
Hoeveel aparte groepen je kutn maken hangt af van op hoeveel Ampere je die groepen uiteindelijk af gaat zekeren.

De fasebelasting is iets wat je beslist in het oog dient te houden.
Als het je onbekend is waar de de termen L1, L2,L3 P, N voor staan: even door iemand anders laten uitrekenen.

Adviezen aangaane spanningsverdeling zijn *altijd* gebasseerd op verstrekte gegevens en afhankelijk van de werkelijke situatie.

----------


## flurk

Als ik mij niet vergis zijn we gestart met een 63 amp aansluiting.3 fases neutre en aarding.Daar kan je toch maar 1 keer 63 amp uithalen.Als je dit opsplitst kan je verschillende kanten uit.2 x 32 amp /380 volt.En dan die 32 amp naar 6 x 16 amp/220volt.Maar meer dan 63 amp/380 volt haal je er niet uit.

----------


## O-noo

In het verlengde van dit hele verhaal....

Als ik uit een 63 kabel 189 Ampere kan halen (3 fasen) kan ik dan op een verdeelkast die achter de 63 hangt, 6 x 32-ampere kabels volledig bezetten? Of houdt het ergens een keer op?

(63 Ampere x 3 fasen = 189 Ampere / 32 ampere= 6 )

...nog even terugkomen op de "6 vrije groepen" Die zijn gezekerd tot 16 amp.

----------


## moderator

Op de eerste plaats, die 63A aansluitingen ziten heel vaak niet op 63A afgezekerd.
Je kunt nooit meer spanning trekken dan dat de zekering toelaat.

Het formaat aansluiting is niet alles zeggend hierin.

Wat ga je in hemelsnaam voeden dat zoveel spanning nodig heeft maar niet over powerlocks beschikt?

----------


## jadjong

> In het verlengde van dit hele verhaal....
> 
> Als ik uit een 63 kabel 189 Ampere kan halen (3 fasen) kan ik dan op een verdeelkast die achter de 63 hangt, 6 x 32-ampere kabels volledig bezetten? Of houdt het ergens een keer op?
> 
> (63 Ampere x 3 fasen = 189 Ampere / 32 ampere= 6 )
> 
> ...nog even terugkomen op de "6 vrije groepen" Die zijn gezekerd tot 16 amp.



Uit 1x 63A kan je twee keer 32A halen. Die twee keer 32 kan je dan weer opdelen in 6x16A bij 230 Volt. (vergeet niet dat die 32A deler ook per fase 32A 'eet'. 6x16 is 96!)

----------


## laserguy

uit twee keer 32 A 6x 16 A halen ofte uit 1x 32A 3x 16A halen??
"Je kunt niet meer spanning trekken dan de zekering toelaat" ??
De vervuiling en onzin binnen dit topic waaien alle kanten op. Iemand een stofzuiger?  :Smile:

----------


## O-noo

Waar ik sowieso op stuit is het feit of het nou 3 x 63 ampere is die door een 63 kabel lopen, of 63 gesplits in 3'en. In de topic die ik hierover begon, merkte ik al dat er verschillende over werd gedacht. 

Waarom ik powerlocks nog niet heb genoemd is omdat sommige aggregaten al beschikken over 1 of meerdere 63 aansluitingen. Op dit moment probeer ik er simpelweg achter te komen of ik aan 1 of 2 63 aansluitingen voldoende heb. Dat bespaard uiteindelijk weer het inhuren van powerlocks, extra verdeelkasten etc etc.

Maargoed ik weet/wist niet beter als wat Flurk zei -> 1 x 63 kun je splitsen in 2 x 32. Al lijkt het nu zo dat die 63 verder te belasten is. In dit hele geheel heb ik verder niet de aggregaat meegenomen omdat dat niet zoveel met mijn vraag te maken heeft. Het gaat mij er puur om, hoever kun je een 63 kabel belasten en wat kun je erachter hangen.. bij 32 idem dito.. en bij 16 ampere houdt het op.. Verder zijn er geen rare capriolen bij ofzo.

----------


## moderator

Beste laserguy, leg mij eens uit waar jij wil stofzuigeren?
Alleen een van cynisme doorspekte opmerking is volstrekt waardeloos. Voor zover mij bekend kan ik niet een grotere stroom laten lopen of meer spanning vragen dan er wordt geleverd.
Heb ik een inhoudelijke blunder geplaatst, wees dan zo vriendelijk om mij en andere lezers daarop te wijzen, ben je geenzins van plan dat te doen, lekker je biezen pakken en in de tuin gaan zitten, ff niet achter je pc!

6 groepen 16A enkelfase, ja dat gaat lukken uit een 32ACEE form, lukt dat jou niet, graag een uitleg over het waarom, de praktijk bewijst mij namelijk het tegendeel.
Graag jouw serieuze bijdrage...

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Laten we afspreken dat spanning het voltage is en dat stroom het ampèrage betreft.

Uit één CEE 5 polige 63 Ampère connector waarvan de 3 fasen op 63 Ampère zijn afgezekerd kun je 3x 63 Ampère trekken.

Tussen fase 1 (L1) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
Tussen fase 2 (L2) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
Tussen fase 3 (L3) en de nul: 63 Ampère.


Misschien dat het zo duidelijker is.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

@Moderator: Een zekering beveiligd niet op spanning maar op stroom(sterkte).
Dit is wat onduidelijkheid schept in je reactie.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## moderator

Eens...was inderdaad te simplistisch weergegeven. De verschillen zijn mij genoegzaam bekend.

----------


## O-noo

> Laten we afspreken dat spanning het voltage is en dat stroom het ampèrage betreft.
> 
> Uit één CEE 5 polige 63 Ampère connector waarvan de 3 fasen op 63 Ampère zijn afgezekerd kun je 3x 63 Ampère trekken.
> 
> Tussen fase 1 (L1) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
> Tussen fase 2 (L2) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
> Tussen fase 3 (L3) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx!.. nu is alleen mij vraag.. kan ik nu met 3 x 63 met elkaar vermenigvuldigen? Zodat ik dus 189 Ampere krijg? En zoja, kan ik zodoende dan 6 x 32-ampere kabels achter de 63 ampere kabel neerleggen (danwel met een verdeelkast ertussen)

----------


## flurk

> Laten we afspreken dat spanning het voltage is en dat stroom het ampèrage betreft.
> 
> Uit één CEE 5 polige 63 Ampère connector waarvan de 3 fasen op 63 Ampère zijn afgezekerd kun je 3x 63 Ampère trekken.
> 
> Tussen fase 1 (L1) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
> Tussen fase 2 (L2) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
> Tussen fase 3 (L3) en de nul: 63 Ampère.
> 
> 
> ...



Zoals jij dit voorstelt zal onze vriend nog altijd denken dat ie 189amp kan trekken op dit stopcontact.

----------


## moderator

Dan moet ie maar leren lezen...

----------


## Radar

Van wege het hooge nop gehalte ( volgens nen 3140 ).
Der is al genoegzaam geschreven over power distrebutie.
Er staan alweer genoeg leugens en halve waarheden geschreven.
Daarom dus powerlock van de mod.
NEN 3140 doen we hier niet uit de doeken in 1 topic!

----------

